# CBT - okay typing instead of writing?



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

since i'm way faster and more comfortable typing, would doing so with CBT work? would it be as effective as hand-written CBT?


----------



## jr001 (Apr 18, 2010)

Can't see why it would make any difference.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I wondered the same thing before since typing and writing access partly different parts of the brain. I actually have better results when I type because I can express my thoughts much faster. I really don't think there is a huge difference. I still get pretty good results from typing.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I did both: I wrote my "journal" or what have you. Then I typed it into my blog. I really like to handwrite stuff because it helps me remember it a bit more and it feels more personal, I guess. But I think whatever is best for you and feels most comfortable is how you should go.


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

unless you personally feel disconnected with your thoughts when your typing there is no difference.

doing this right now for the first time but I've recommended others do CBT and studied it extensively in school, its not about the writing itself its about making yourself aware of your behaviour.


----------



## cens (Jun 10, 2010)

I prefer typing too. I can barely read my own handwriting, but I also find that there are a million distractions on my computer that often keep me from thinking things through thoroughly when I'm trying to do a mood log. I have been handwriting them lately to help keep me focused.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm sorry to sound ignorant but can I ask what you're referring to in regards to CBT? I've had years of therapy with aspects of CBT but never knew which parts were CBT. I'm tempted to try it again except strictly CBT as I've heard such positive results. I just am unclear on what it entails...from this thread I understand writing is involved...!


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

seafolly said:


> I'm sorry to sound ignorant but can I ask what you're referring to in regards to CBT? I've had years of therapy with aspects of CBT but never knew which parts were CBT. I'm tempted to try it again except strictly CBT as I've heard such positive results. I just am unclear on what it entails...from this thread I understand writing is involved...!


i had in mind a simple two column table, where on the left your write your automatic though and on the right your alternative, nicer thought.


----------

